# Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?



## Seneca (26. Mai 2012)

Würde gern zur nächstne Angelsession einen roten Campingstuhl mitnehmen. Habe nur Angst, dass der die Fische extrem abschreckt.
Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ist es notwendig komplett in Flecktarn ans Gewässer zu gehen oder wird die Farbwahl des Stuhls/Klamotten überbewertet?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Es wird zu Massenfluchten von Fischen kommen, DAS ist deine Chance : Stell den Stuhl ans gegenüberliegende Ufer und sammel dann die Fische auf, welche vor Angst ans Ufer gesprungen sind !


----------



## Fabsibo (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Hahaha Ulrich .. Auf was willst du denn überhaupt fischen?  Also der Stuhl hat meiner Meinung nach null Scheuchwirkung, bei der Kleidung die du trägst, könnten vllt knallige Farben etwas Scheuwirkung haben, aber auch nur wenn du auf Sicht angelst, ist ja auch logisch!! 

Ich würde nie im Leben nur Flecktarn anziehen, damit sieht man meiner Meinung nach nur bescheuert aus . Ich habe meistens eine normale Outdoorhose oder atmungsaktive Wathose, sowie Kapuzenpulli, Watjacke oder gedecktes T-Shirt, je nach Witterung an. Bunte Farben trag ich nicht.


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Würde gern zur nächstne Angelsession einen roten Campingstuhl mitnehmen. Habe nur Angst, dass der die Fische extrem abschreckt.
> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Ist es notwendig komplett in Flecktarn ans Gewässer zu gehen oder wird die Farbwahl des Stuhls/Klamotten überbewertet?


 
Meinst du die Frage im Ernst ? ;+

Überleg doch einmal: Es gab einmal eine Zeit, da gingen alle Angler aufrecht im Tweedanzug mit Krawatte ans Wasser und soll ich dir mal etwas verraten ? DIE FINGEN AUCH - ohne Militätklamotten und Tarnfarbenstühle. Da wurde einfach - wenn das Wasser klarsichtig war ,ein Sack gespannt und aus die Maus. Da ja heute der Slogan gilt : "Weit ist Geil" - kannst du ein Bierzelt aufbauen ohne Scheuchwirkung.
Das mit der Tarnung ist wieder so eine Sache, die uns die Industrie über "Gottgleiche" Taemangler versucht einzureden um Kohle zumachen. Nur mit der Rute von X, der Rolle von Y, den grünen Stühlen von Z und den Fleckentarnklamotten der Firma S aus J fängt man Fische ....


----------



## Jose (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

in deutschland sind rote campingstühle und rote hängematten verboten.
meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Elbmann (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Ich denke das einzige Problem ist, überhaupt gesehen zu werden. Am Fopu kennen die Fische zwar lautes trampeln und Leute die wie Paradiesvögel angezogen sind, bist du aber an einem kleinen Bach zu laut dann wird so schnell nichts beißen. Da ist dann auch die Farbe des Stuhls egal.


----------



## fam0815 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

naja , nachteil könnte sein das insekten (bienen,wespen) auf rot mehr "abfahren",
bzw. angelockt werden


----------



## MAXIMA (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

@seneca, rote Stühle haben bei Fischen keine Scheuchwirkung#h, aber solltest Du am Ufer einer Bullenwiese angeln, dann überleg Dir das vorher....:q:q:q :vik:


----------



## gründler (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> @seneca, rote Stühle haben bei Fischen keine Scheuchwirkung#h, aber solltest Du am Ufer einer Bullenwiese angeln, dann überleg Dir das vorher....:q:q:q :vik:


 

Rinder sind laut etlichen aussagen angeblich farbenblind,im Stall reagieren sie jedenfalls auf alles womit man sie reizt da spielt die farbe keine rolle.

Das rote tuch,kann auch durch ein blaues..... ersetzt werden,nur rot sieht halt besser aus und paßt besser zum Blut was dabei fließt (Spanien).

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Sommerloch ??? #c


----------



## flasha (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Roter Stuhl mit bestimmtem Logo kann sicherlich eine Scheuchwirkung haben. Nicht nur auf Fische. 

Schau dir doch mal diese Pro Angler an, in ihren quietschfarbenen und mit Sponsoren beflockten Klamotten an...die fangen ihre Fische...


----------



## The_Duke (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Solange du nicht vorhast das Ding ins Wasser zu werfen, würde ich die
Gefahr einer Scheuchwirkung als gegen Null tendierend bewerten #q#d

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Seneca (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Danke für die Antworten, die ernst gemeint waren!
...meine Frage war es im übrigen auch.
Und mit Scheuchwirkung hab ich logischerweise nicht den akustischen Reiz, sondern viel mehr die knallige unnatürliche rote Farbe gemeint, die bei einem kleinen Gewässer ggf. den Fischen komsich vorkommen könnte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## thanatos (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

klar haben farben ausserhalb des wassers keine scheuchwirkung und
bullen sind auch farbenblind.flecktarn solltest du aber unbedingt
tragen wenn du keine gültige angelberechtigung hast.selbst wenn man
dich trotzdem erspäht hält man dich für eine spezimen hunter und
keiner wird sich wagen dich zu behelligen


----------



## Elbmann (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



thanatos schrieb:


> klar haben farben ausserhalb des wassers keine scheuchwirkung und
> bullen sind auch farbenblind.flecktarn solltest du aber unbedingt
> tragen wenn du keine gültige angelberechtigung hast.selbst wenn man
> dich trotzdem erspäht hält man dich für eine spezimen hunter und
> keiner wird sich wagen dich zu behelligen



Ist das dein Ernst? Meine Kontrollen mache ich nicht davon abhängig was für Klamotten jemand trägt.
Und wenn jemand im Gebüsch sitzt versucht sich durch seine Klamotten unsichtbar zu machen, wird dieser Jemand ganz bestimmt von mir angesteuert.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Elbmann schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Meine Kontrollen mache ich nicht davon abhängig was für Klamotten jemand trägt.
> Und wenn jemand im Gebüsch sitzt versucht sich durch seine Klamotten unsichtbar zu machen, wird dieser Jemand ganz bestimmt von mir angesteuert.



manchmal sollte man Ironie auch kennzeichnen... bei der Aussage aber wohl völlig überflüssig... 


Zum Thema zurück: 
Wo gibst denn die roten Stühle? 
Den will ich wohl haben - ich parke mein Auto (roter Fiesta) immer direkt am Wasser - von Freitag auf Samstag gab es 2 Zander, davor wurden auch schon Fische gefangen. 
Nun möchte ich meine Statistik verbessern - in dem Fall ändere ich meine Equipment-Farben... 

Also ich glaub nicht, das ein roter Stuhl störend wirken soll. Läufst du allerdings in irgendwelchen neonfarbenden Klamotten ständig das Ufer rauf und runter ist dies "farbentechnisch" bestimmt schlimmer, als ein "toter" Gegenstand, der rumsteht und keine hektischen Bewegungen etc. macht.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Und wenn es unbedingt Camouflage sein musss , da gibbet sogar die passende Krawatte :

http://www.zazzle.de/rosa_tarnungs_krawatte-151595871914125142


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

...verdammt - jetzt weiß ich durch diesen Thread endlich, warum ich so schlecht fange....))

E.


--> kleine Story zur "Scheuchwirkung":

Am Rhein habe ich mal ca. 75 m von einer Bühne entfernt geangelt, an einer Stelle, wo ein Kanu-Club seine große Jubiläumsparty hatte - mit bunten Lichtern - lauter Musik - ner Menge Menschen usw...an dem Abend hätte ich meinen Arsch verwettet, dass nix gehen KANN, aber es kam ganz anders - vielleicht waren es "Party-Zander" - aber gebissen haben sie in der Nacht - trotz allem Trouble - oder gar wegen dem Trouble ???!!! --> man weiß es nicht!

...naja - immerhin gab´s ne Bierbude & ne Würtstchenbude - das kann einem das Angeln deutlich aufheitern!

))

E.


----------



## wusel345 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Roter Campingstuhl kommt jetzt wieder in Mode. Dazu passend ein leuchtend gelbes T-Shirt, eine knatschgrüne Jogginghose sowie ein riesiger bunter Sombrero und die Fische kommen ans Ufer geschwommen und klatschen mit den Flossen Beifall. Brauchst sie dann nur noch zu keschern. :vik:

So, Spaß beiseite: welche Farbe dein Stuhl hat ist doch völlig Latte. Hauptsache ist doch, du sitzt über mehrere Stunden bequem und fühlst dich wohl.


----------



## dosenelch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und wenn es unbedingt Camouflage sein musss , da gibbet sogar die passende Krawatte :
> 
> http://www.zazzle.de/rosa_tarnungs_krawatte-151595871914125142




Die habe ich alle schon der Reihe nach beim Angeln getragen. Allerdings wird mir erst jetzt klar, warum ich nur zugedröhnte Hippie-Karpfen gefangen habe.


----------



## Fabsibo (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Nochmal ein Beispiel zur Scheuchwirkung, ich war vorgestern morgen gegen 5:30 eig nur am Weißfisch senken und hatte nebenbei noch meine Rute mit Köderfisch und Pose ausgeworfen, damit ich noch etwas besser an die Kleinfische kommen, bin ich mit der Wathose reingestifelt und dann stand ich ca. 4m neben meiner Pose im Wasser. Ich habe die Pose eig gar nicht mehr beachtet, weil es für mich unmöglich war, dass dort irgendwas passiert, da ich ja auch nicht der geschickteste beim Senken bin .. Naja keine 2 Minuten sagt mein Kumpel vom Ufer aus:" Deine Pose zieht gerade ab" .. Nun kannste dir ja mal überlegen, was ein Roter Stuhl für eine Scheuwirkung hat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Ich würde das nicht empfehlen. Ein roter Stuhl hat zwar eigentlich keine Scheuchwirkung aber man begibt sich u. U. in lebensgefahr. Es gibt nämlich Tiere, die agressiv drauf reagieren wie z. B. Truthahn, Stier und bestimmt auch der Iltis. Also ich möchte nicht von einem Truthahn überrascht und gepickt werden wenn ich nichtsahnend auf die Pose schaue.


----------



## dosenelch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht empfehlen. Ein roter Stuhl hat zwar eigentlich keine Scheuchwirkung aber man begibt sich u. U. in lebensgefahr. Es gibt nämlich Tiere, die agressiv drauf reagieren wie z. B. Truthahn, Stier und bestimmt auch der Iltis. Also ich möchte nicht von einem Truthahn überrascht und gepickt werden wenn ich nichtsahnend auf die Pose schaue.




Ironiesmiley vergessen? Ansonsten wohl ziemlicher Humbug. 

1. Wo sollte man wohl beim Angeln von einem Stier überrascht werden?|kopfkrat

2. Selbst wenn dem so sein sollte - Stiere sind farbenblind. Sie reagieren lediglich auf Bewegungen und nicht auf Farben.

3. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, hier in D in freier Natur einen Truthahn anzutreffen, dürfte angesichts der Population gegen Null gehen.

4. dto. für Amok laufende Killeriltisse :q


----------



## teddy- (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

zudem rot in der natur gefahr bedeutet

irgendwie erinnert mich das hir an den markeneimer

gruß stephan


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

...ich male mir demnächst geile & willige Zanderweibchen auf alles, was ich mit zum Angeln nehme, um die Lockwirkung von "Fischpornographie" mal zu testen!

:vik:

Es lebe der (Aber-) Glaube!!!

...und es lebe das Sommerloch!

Ernie


----------



## thanatos (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Elbmann schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Meine Kontrollen mache ich nicht davon abhängig was für Klamotten jemand trägt.
> Und wenn jemand im Gebüsch sitzt versucht sich durch seine Klamotten unsichtbar zu machen, wird dieser Jemand ganz bestimmt von mir angesteuert.



natürlich nicht,aber manchmal kann ich mir das 
lästern nicht verkneifen :m


----------



## thanatos (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



teddy- schrieb:


> zudem rot in der natur gefahr bedeutet
> 
> irgendwie erinnert mich das hir an den markeneimer
> 
> gruß stephan




#6werde meine rotwürmer nun besser grün einfärben
    danke für den hinweiß :vik:


----------



## teddy- (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

bitte bitte gern geschehen


----------



## Tino (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Mittlerweile wird hier aber auch jede Schei$$e nachgefragt.
Den eigenen Kopf zum denken zu nutzen ,scheinen manche verlernt oder garnicht gelernt zu haben,oder warum fragt man mit vollem Ernst solch einen Dünnschiss???

Wo ist Deutschland nur hingekommen................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Überleg doch einmal: Es gab einmal eine Zeit, da gingen alle Angler aufrecht im Tweedanzug mit Krawatte ans Wasser



Du spinnst dir da aber auch paar schöne Klischees zusammen


----------



## zanderzone (29. Mai 2012)

Der Thread ist der Knaller! Wenn du mit dem roten Campingstuhl angeln gehen willst, dann pass auf die Kuhwiesenwaller auf und kaufe dir nen Angeleimer in passender Farbe!


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Es wird zu Massenfluchten von Fischen kommen, DAS ist deine Chance : Stell den Stuhl ans gegenüberliegende Ufer und sammel dann die Fische auf, welche vor Angst ans Ufer gesprungen sind !



|muahah:... |good:


----------



## Tino (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Ein Knaller ist das auf jeden Fall,dass Leute auf solch Niveau fragen müssen, weil sie sich solchen Quatsch nicht selbst erklären können.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> kaufe dir nen Angeleimer



geht natürlich nur in Camouflage von Fox oder Shimano für min 37 EUR !!!
alles andere taugt nix ! :m


----------



## Heilbutt (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Ich kann zwar so einigermaßen gut verstehen wie lustig diese Frage viele hier finden, aber ich denke schon das sie ernst gemeint war.
Und ich wundere mich ein bisschen darüber das die Antworten größtenteils in die Richtung gehen das die Farbe des Stuhls Kackegal wäre?!?!?!|kopfkrat
Ich kenne einige Gewässer deren Beschaffenheit es
- mir, bzw. meinem Verständnis von "unauffällig" zumindest - verbietet mit irgendwas auffällig Buntem rumzulaufen oder ans Ufer zu stellen!?!?!#d
Klar braucht man nicht Tarnfleck von Kopf bis Fuß, aber in jeder, und behaupte in wirklich jeder, Angelliteratur wird uns Anglern gelehrt sich so unauffällig wie möglich zu verhalten.

Fragen über die Scheuchwirkung gewisser Dinge wurden in div. "Fach"Zeitschriften und auch hier in der Vergangenheit öfter gestellt, und auch meistens beantwortet.

Freilich ist´s in den meisten Fällen absolut wurscht, aber z.B. wie in meinem Fall einem 4 - 5 m breiten, ziemlich verlandeten also sehr flachen alten Kanal würde ich mich nicht mit Schwimmbrot angelnd mit einem knallroten Klappstuhl in die Böschung setzen wollen. |bigeyes
Daher würde ich generell behaupten das sowas in gewissen Fällen durchaus eine Scheuchwirkung haben *kann*....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tino (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Wenn ,hat nur auffällige Bewegung am Ufer eine Scheuchwirkung.

Ich denke, wenn du stillsitzt kannst im Clownskostüm angeln und fängst auch was.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Sitzt Du mit dem Rücken zum Wasser oder hast Du einen zweiten Stuhl dabei? Oder wieso kommst Du auf die wahnwitizge Idee das die Farbe des Stuhls die Fische verscheuchen soll?
Manchmal krieg ich echt Kopfschmerzen wenn ich versuche einige Postings hier zu verstehen.


----------



## wobbler68 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Hallo

Man sollte die Karpfen Spezis beachten .Da ist alles in Tarnfleck gehalten!!!#6
Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das die meisten Karpfen nachts gefangen werden |bigeyes.#d

Man weiß ja auch nicht ,wie die Fische unter Wasser aufgerüstet haben.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Ich zu gehe seit rund 30 Jahren mit Campingstühlen angeln.Da geht es mir darum das er 
1. bequem ist
2. gut zu transportieren ist
3. günstig ist 
4. nicht Pink/ Rosa ist
hat meistens Blümchenmuster:q:q:q

Gefangen hab ich mit und ohne Stuhl .Nur ohne war`s beim Ansitzangeln doch recht unbequem.
Gefangen hab ich auch schon als mein Angelschirm kaputt war und ich kurzerhand mit einem roten Sonnenschirm(Coca Cola)am Wasser war.:vik:
Das einzige was du vermeiden solltest sind Geräusche, die die Fische nicht kennen. Stadtfische sind z.b. Autos gewohnt.An einem Gewässer, wo keine Autos unterwegs sind ist Tür schlagen,Motorgeräusche tödlich.
Mfg

Alex


----------



## Mikesch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn ,hat nur auffällige Bewegung am Ufer eine Scheuchwirkung.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn du stillsitzt kannst im Clownskostüm angeln und fängst auch was.


So ist es!
Einen meiner größten Karpfen habe ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein in einem knallroten T-Shirt gefangen.
Die Farbe von Klamotten u. Equipment ist sekundär.


----------



## Seneca (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar so einigermaßen gut verstehen wie lustig diese Frage viele hier finden, aber ich denke schon das sie ernst gemeint war.
> Und ich wundere mich ein bisschen darüber das die Antworten größtenteils in die Richtung gehen das die Farbe des Stuhls Kackegal wäre?!?!?!|kopfkrat
> Ich kenne einige Gewässer deren Beschaffenheit es
> - mir, bzw. meinem Verständnis von "unauffällig" zumindest - verbietet mit irgendwas auffällig Buntem rumzulaufen oder ans Ufer zu stellen!?!?!#d
> ...




Vielen Dank für die einzig ernst gemeinte Beantwortung!

*
@den Rest:*
Wo ist das Problem, wenn ich nach eurer Erfahrung von Scheuchwirkung am Wasser frage? Viele Freiwasser-Fische sehen nunmal hervorragend mit ihren Photorezeptoren und dass sie dann auch unnatürliche Farben sehen und dass diese evtl. abschrecken könnten ist mMn nach eine Diskusion wert.
Und wer die Ironie mit dem Flecktarn in der Fragestellung nich kapiert hat, sollte sich wohl mal Gedanken über seinen Geisteszustand machen, bevor man hier (mit u.a. übrigens desolater Rechtsschreibung) alles ins Lächerliche zieht#d

Danke an die, die vernünftig mitdiskutiert haben (Heilbutt etc.).#6


----------



## Tino (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die einzig ernst gemeinte Beantwortung!
> 
> Eine "vernünftige" Antwort und das auf 4 Seiten. Da fällt dir nichts auf?


----------



## Xamoro (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Es wird zu Massenfluchten von Fischen kommen, DAS ist deine Chance : Stell den Stuhl ans gegenüberliegende Ufer und sammel dann die Fische auf, welche vor Angst ans Ufer gesprungen sind !



gefällt mir :m:m


----------



## Gohann (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die einzig ernst gemeinte Beantwortung!
> 
> *
> @den Rest:*
> ...


----------



## KölnerAngler (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Also wenn ich nen roten Stuhl hätte, würde ich zum Arzt gehen und nicht zu Angeln. Is doch ungesund so was! 
(Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen, musste Grade meine Wortkotze loswerden).

Nu aber Spaß bei Seite, den Fischen dürfte das ziemlich Pupsegal sein wie Dein Stuhl aussieht, solange Du Ihn nicht direkt ins Wasser stellst und darauf rum juckelst. 

Mit einem roten Stuhl direkt am klaren Gebirgsbach könntes sein das sich das negativ auswirkt.

Stehst Du mit Deinem roten Stuhl jedoch beim Angeln am See und DU fischst weit draussen ist es den Fischen wiederum Pupsegal, das gleiche gilt für die Nacht.

Wie bereits oben gesagt, außer Du hast vor mit Deinem roten STuhl mitten im Wasser zu sitzen und darauf wilde Bewegungen zu machen.

Ansonsten dient der rote Stuhl bestenfalls als Wegweiser für andere Angler, die dann genau wissen wo DU sitzt und fängst.

KölnerAngler


----------



## Gohann (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nen roten Stuhl hätte, würde ich zum Arzt gehen und nicht zu Angeln. Is doch ungesund so was!
> (Sorry, aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen, musste Grade meine Wortkotze loswerden).
> 
> Nu aber Spaß bei Seite, den Fischen dürfte das ziemlich Pupsegal sein wie Dein Stuhl aussieht, solange Du Ihn nicht direkt ins Wasser stellst und darauf rum juckelst.
> ...



Appropos Wegweiser! Der Rheinländer würde sagen: "Hinger demm Jeck mit demm ruude Stohl seng Stell bieße de Forelle jooht."

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## dosenelch (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Also Leute, ich denke das Thema hat schon ein wenig mehr an Ernsthaftigkeit verdient. Eine Scheuchwirkung ist beispielsweise nicht auszuschließen, wenn ein Angler mit rotem Campingstuhl ins Wasser fällt.
> 
> Je nachdem, ob Steilufer, Spundwand oder Steinschüttung und körperlich/mentalem Zustand des Anglers kann man eine gewisse Gefährdung des Anglers auch nicht auschließen. Aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema und hat weniger mit der Frage nach der Scheuchwirkung des Angelstuhls zu tun, wäre also off topic!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube aber nicht grundsätzlich, oder? Hatte das nicht irgendwas mit giftigen Bestandteilen der Farben zu tun?
Rein theoretisch dürfte das Einfärben mit unbedenklicher Lebensmittelfarbe dann kein Problem sein.


----------



## Sxxlflx (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

solange du  nen Eimer von einer ordentlichen Firma dabei hast...fängst du auch trotz rotem Stuhl...#6

letzteres klingt übrigens auch SEEEEEHR ungesund und ein vorsprechen beim Arzt des Vertrauens wäre angebracht


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Also, bei rotem Stuhl würde ich dringlichst den Arzt aufrufen!


----------



## fam0815 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

oder du sitzt am ufer, und hinter dir ist ein klatschmohn oder rosenfeld.....|kopfkrat
den konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen...#d

bye


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*



Seneca schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, die ernst gemeint waren!
> ...meine Frage war es im übrigen auch.
> Und mit Scheuchwirkung hab ich logischerweise nicht den akustischen Reiz, sondern viel mehr die knallige unnatürliche rote Farbe gemeint, die bei einem kleinen Gewässer ggf. den Fischen komsich vorkommen könnte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Der Gedanke mit der Scheuchwirkung ist schon richtig - nicht ablenken lassen. 
Der wesentlichere Faktor vor Farbe ist aber Bewegung und glitzern. Mehr brauche ich wohl dazu nicht zu sagen.
Dann kommt es drauf an wo. An einem See, wo jeden Tag massenhaft Tagescamper sind, fällt der längst nicht so auf wie an einem einsamen Weiher. Das gleiche mit Geräuschen und Tritten; wenn man unter einer Brücke angelt wo dauernd LKWs über die Ausgleichfuge donnern, braucht man sich um seine Schritte keine Gedanken machen. :q


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

@Dosenelch
Maden mit Lebensmittelfarben färben funktioniert leider nicht.
Sie lassen sich nur in der Fressphase (über´s Futter) färben.
Und der Farbstoff, der funktioniert, ist halt nicht gerade harmlos in der Handhabung...

@topic
:mDie Frage zeigt, daß sich da jemand mehr Gedanken macht als diejenigen, die sich dabei ans Hirn (???) langen...
#6

Aber daß hier sowas draus wird, war, bei der Überschrift ja absehbar!

Auf kurze Distanz kann jede Kleinigkeit eine Rolle spielen:
Ich gehe oft, anstatt zu angeln, mit der Polbrille, an meinen Gewässern spazieren und schau ins Wasser.
Oft kann ich so Fische aus aller Nähe beobachten.
Voraussetzung ist aber, sich äußerst vorsichtig zu Verhalten.
Es kommt gar nich so selten vor, daß Fische mich lange nicht bemerken, um dann durch eine winzige Kleinigkeit gestört fühlen und panisch flüchten, oder sich auch nur ganz gemächlich entfernen.

Wenn man direkt vor den Füßen fischt, ist es sicher kein Fehler, sich seiner Umgebunge anzupassen.
Je größer die Distanz zu Köder und je trüber das Wasser, desto unwichtiger wird die Tarnung.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, daß Fische vor bunten Objekten flüchten.
Da sind da eher eine ungewohnte Siluette oder schnelle Bewegungen das Problem...

Auf jeden Fall dürfte der Angler eine höhere Schreckwirkung haben, als sein Stuhl.


Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## schrauber78 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Herzlich Willkommen im Eimerthread!!!
Den werd ich gleich mal abbonieren...


----------



## wusel345 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Eines ist (für mich) sicher:

Den "*Eimerthread*" kann so schnell kein anderer Thread toppen. Der ist und bleibt einmalig! :vik:

Ich habe in meinem Leben schon viel gelacht, aber beim "*Übereimer*" kam ich aus dem Geiern nicht mehr raus. Da muss beim *roten Campingstuhl* schon viel passieren. 

Ob es dazu kommen kann liegt auch an den Mods. Man kann aus diesem Thread etwas machen, aber dann ist seine Ernsthaftigkeit zum Teufel :q und der Thread-Eröffner hat ja eine, für ihn sicher wichtige, Frage gestellt. 

Wie soll es weitergehen? 

Gruß. Rüdiger


----------



## hulkhomer (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Ich denke auch, dass die Farbe keine Rolle spielt. Gestern ist eine der "ach so scheuen" Schleien gemütlich in etwa 1 m an mir vorbei geschwommen. Und ich ziehe mich nie in "flecktarn" an. Bewegung und das schon angesprochene Glitzern wirkt auf die Fische wohl viel abschreckender.


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Roter Campingstuhl: Scheuchwirkung?*

Hat hier schon jemand die Farbenlehre unter Wasser ins Spiel gebracht.
Ich finde dieses ist ein wichtiger Punkt der nicht ausser acht gelassen werden sollte.

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/monstertechnik/koeder/102-farben-unter-wasser




|wavey:


----------

